# An Eye for an Eye {A Record}



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

*** DISCLAIMER *** 
This record of events is an extremely controversial topic and if you are here solely to tell me to do something different than I am doing, please, bite your tongue. I am not here for opinions but rather to document something that has never been done before and to educate those interested. I do not advocate any of the practices in this thread by any means. Please, do not try this at home.

I recently purchased three male bettas from my local Wal-Mart. Of the three, one of them survived presumably ammonia poisoning and currently resides in my 10 gallon with a pair of german blue rams and otos. He is a pineapple crowntail named Master 'Napple. When rats took the eyes of two of my lovely bettas, I returned them to their cups for healing and floated them in the 10 gallon that stays much warmer than their tanks at around 84*F. Now, Pascal, my blind multi-color CT was adjusting very poorly to his new disability - not moving, eating or being the spunky little boy I know and love. It was heartbreaking and I was considering euthanasia due to the drastic change in behavior that warranted - in my eyes - a new, miserable fish. Grizzy, my purple veiltail also affected by the rat massacre was adapting a little better, though not much. One morning sometime last week, I turned on the lights to the tank and went on about my day. Upon returning around lunch time, I noticed that, while Grizzy, one of the blind bettas was in his cup, Pascal, the other, was not. Frantic, I turned my eyes onto the densely planted tank. What I found not only shocked me but will shock you as well -

Master 'Napple was leading Pascal around the tank (side by side) and protecting him from the rams who were curious of his arrival. I observed for a few seconds until Master 'Napple and the rams caught sight of me and began begging for food. 

Within days of being in this tank together, I noticed significant improvement with Pascal's behavior. He was swimming, flaring (though at nothing, I don't think he realized he was in the middle of the tank, haha) and I was even able to hand-feed him. All the while, Master 'Napple was right by his side. Now, I do not advocate even divided tanks (let alone sororities) to inexperienced keepers due to the fail rate. I don't even personally divide betta tanks, yet little Pascal made his way into a tank with not only a betta fully capable of shredding his every last scale, but two rams that breed like clockwork capable of the same - if not worse. I am aware of the subtle aggression bettas - and other fish for that matter - can show and be taken as playing or being silly and I have yet to see any. I have to observe from afar as I am the food bearer but I have managed to get one photo of the two the day I found them together -


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm not gonna bash you that is amazing and rare, it probable won't work permanently but keep an eye and that will be great, it's unbelievable but amazing, I hope this experiment goes well for you


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I know a lot of people will - not out of being mean but out of love for bettas - which is why I added the disclaimer. I can't say that it will work indefinitely either but it is definitely both interesting and noteworthy.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

That is rare as heck. Im not going to bash you at all. Im open to what people do. I have kept males and females together with ease. But again it is sort of rare. But congrats. Its pretty cool. Be cooler if that lasts forever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

The _huge_ difference here is that one of these fish is blind (if I read it right)... In they weren't, there's no way this would ever work in a ten gallon. I'm not saying that it isn't risky or isn't ever going to fail, but I'd consider it significantly less risky than keeping two bettas who can see together.


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

That is really interesting. I hope it works out, I'm actually quite touched to hear that he is more or less... leading the blind. Keep an eye on them, I'd love to hear updates.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes, you read it correctly, Matt. Pascal has no eyes and is blind where MN has perfect vision. I want to add - this does *NOT* mean you should go gauging your fishes eyes out or throwing blind bettas in with seeing bettas!!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

This is fascinating.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

woah that's cool! Its like he knows hahaxD , and awe it looks like MN is all smiling in that pic cute!, i hope there okay and are happy forever!...goodluck!


----------



## BambooTikiBettaGirl84 (Jun 29, 2014)

This is an amazing journal, just to see how one completely blind is being lead by a seeing betta is just remarkable. That seeing betta can rip the blind one to shreds, but instead it cares for it. This kind of stuff shows that not all creatures can be killers, it's rare yes, but it still happens. Flint, keep up the good work with these guys, who knows maybe the blind one will get vision and they will live peacefully together forever. I totally hope they do.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow, this Is interesting. I definitely hope this works out.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow, this is very interesting. It's amazing to see two male bettas that close to each other. I'd love to hear if it's still working a month or two down the road.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Bamboo, Pascal has no eyes he cannot regain his vision. 

Thank you for the kind words everyone!! I love my boys.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Would love to see how long this lasts! And if you can sneak pictures of them that would be awesome! ;-)


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow 

This looks like Pascal's chance to be happy  Just days ago, you were considering euthanasia. Even if it ends up not working out, at least he'll have had this for a while instead of being euthanized right away.

And you do know he's not in fear! If he were afraid, he'd be bumping into things and searching for cover. This is great for him. :')


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Sadly, I may be re-homing all of my fish but two bettas, turning the 10 they are in into a snail/plant tank and breaking down all of my other tanks. Nothing is for certain yet but I'm pretty sure that if they are moved, the relationship won't be the same. ):


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Why would you break down your other tanks? You're not giving up, are you?


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm kinda in a rut right now. I haven't had money in forever and it is beginning to literally pain me that I can't get my second 10 set up for my dream betta. I just need a heater and the betta but I'm just frustrated at this point and in an "all or nothing" mood. /:


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I have made the decision to give up all but one of my bettas. There is an ad in the classified section. I am also rehoming my goldfish (fancy and commons) in the same ad, if you're interested. It was a hard decision but it's best.


----------

